# 16 month old with very bad breath



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Grace is teething 2 top molars at the moment with the usual amount of snotty nose and weepy eyes that she usually gets but I noticed that her breath is really bad, sort of a really really strong catarrgh smell.  I am assuming this is due to the teething of the 2 molars but thought I would check with you guys just incase it is a "see the doctor" scenario.  She has had a slight temperature, but nothing particularly high.

Thank you so much for your help.
Ruth
xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Ruth

How are things?

Is Grace due to see her dentist soon?? If not it might be worth seeing him/her so that they can have a good look.

Is she having spicey foods or garlic?? As this can sometimes be the cause

Let me know

Jxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for replying sweetpea.  When I asked the receptionist at my dentist she said they would see her about the age of 2 when she had all her teeth so didnt really think of that.

She did develop quite a bad cough cold which she is just getting over and things seem better, she is certainly a baby who gets a lot of snot (sorry  ).

It has got better but if not 100% then I will definately take her for a tooth check up - all 11 of them  

Thanks again for replying.
Ruth
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Ruth

Thats interesting cause molly and alexandra were both seen as soon as their first tooth came through (we have swapped dentists and it was still the same)

Jxxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmm right me off to ring dentist !!!
Thanks again
Ruth
xxx


----------

